# Toro CCR2000 won't start



## JohnMarsden (Feb 4, 2014)

I was recently given a Toro CCR2000. I have never used a 2 stroke/single stage snowblower but reviews online for this one seem to be very good. I put fresh ethanol free gas in but it wouldn't start so I removed the carb and cleaned it as best I could and replaced it. Since I did that when I hit the primer I just hear air and even after trying to start it the carb is still bone dry, its not getting fuel. The fuel line isn't plugged because when I disconnect it from the carb gas runs right out. The line to the primer seems to be on good and tight. The primer was working fine before I cleaned the carb because when I pushed it I could see gas come out from around the bowl. Any ideas what the issue may be?
I apologize if this question has been answered before. Thanks for the help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello john, welcome to *SBF!!* if you hear air when pushing the primer bulb there is a hole in the line somewhere or the bulb itself is bad


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sometimes you are just hearing the air blowing up the jets and into the carb. Push the primer while looking into the choke of the engine if you can. Look to see if gas squirts up.


----------



## JohnMarsden (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. I neglected to mention I replaced the primer bulb because the old one was cracked. I looked over the line to the primer real well with a flashlight and don't see any holes. 

The air I hear sounds like its coming from the carb itself and I do not see any gas spraying when I look into the choke.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did you replace the primer line also, it doesn't sound like its sealed on one of the nipples


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If there is no gas in the carb then all you are going to be pushing through the primer is air. Perhaps the needle and seat are stuck?


----------



## JohnMarsden (Feb 4, 2014)

I did not replace the primer line but it looks ok, its still pliable, I don't see any cracks or holes and it seems to be seated pretty well on the bulbs.



How would I get the needle and seat unstuck?

The carb was really gummed up, there was about 3/8 of an inch off gunk caked in the bottom of the bowl before I cleaned it. I soaked it in cleaner and sprayed everything off that I could get to and it looks very clean now. Thanks for the replies by the way.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ahh, did you replace the seat or remove it before soaking? I have heard carb cleaner will make rubber parts swell up and it could be blocking your fuel flow. Remove the bowl or at least loosen the nut and see if anything drips out.


----------



## JohnMarsden (Feb 4, 2014)

I did not replace the seat, I didn't remove it before soaking either. I don't have a whole lot of experience with carburetors.


----------



## JohnMarsden (Feb 4, 2014)

Got around to looking at it again, turns out Shryp you were right, the needle was stuck, I cleaned it and the seat and its running like a champ now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Great job. Satisfaction!!


----------

